# What type of low end sounds do you use?



## Pier (Feb 25, 2021)

I've started working on a Zebra library dedicated to sounds where a lot of the content is below 100Hz.

It's certainly not the most used frequency band in cinematic music, but it's still very common. All films and tv shows have some sort of musical sub woofer content, even if minimal.

I'm working mostly on percussion and effects but there's some melodic stuff with basses too:

Short sub thumps for enhancing acoustic percussion sounds
Kick drums
War drums (eg: think the Bane drum sound from Batman)
Deep bass arps
Sub bass
Booms
Effects (pitch drop, rumble, etc)
Am I missing something?


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 25, 2021)

Being a Zebra2 novice, I am unsure if this would be do-able with u-he oscillators: Back in the old days (and this goes pretty far back) I can remember using sub-audio clicks as a rhythmic source. It was originally difficult to get them in sync, and the instability of the VCOs caused them to go in & out of phase.
It was my short-lived foray into musique concrete, and the sounds were (obviously) so low that filters had no effect. I multi-tracked them and used a Yamaha analog delay--they ended up pretty thick, but not particularly musical.


----------



## Pier (Feb 25, 2021)

You mean like timecode SMPTE signals?


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 25, 2021)

Similar but nowhere near as regular/precise.
edit: the pitch of oscillators on early analog synths (e.g., a white-faced Odyssey) would wander around in that sub-audio range if the unit was near a heat source like a light bulb.


----------

